# Tips on a great reliable, durable, metal, small 9mm?



## Brenainn (Mar 19, 2008)

I know this is like asking what the best color in the world is, but I am not finding what I want and was hoping someone could mention things that I may have over looked...

I need a very reliable and DURABLE all around metal framed 9mm for everyday farm carry. I am a small female, so smaller framed is better. Can someone recommend a good one? I am more of a 1911 person, but want to get like I said a 9mm to carry around the farm. NO polys, no revolvers, no other calibers. 

I could spend up to $400. That's sort of my starting range...

Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked out the CZ Rami? There's a poly version, but it's also available with the aluminum frame. Just a thought. Can I ask why you're not interested in a poly frame?

-Jeff-

Edit: I failed to mentioned the Stoeger Cougar 9mm that I own (on the left in the picture). My girlfriend picked it out. She's a small framed woman herself but she seemed to like guns that filled her hands more than the smaller framed guns. This gun looks great, feels great and has performed flawlessly for us thus far. Just another recommendation.


----------



## Brenainn (Mar 19, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Have you checked out the CZ Rami? There's a poly version, but it's also available with the aluminum frame. Just a thought. Can I ask why you're not interested in a poly frame?
> 
> -Jeff-


I am just into having that weight and balance. I like to feel something there when I am shooting. I am more steady and feel more confident with an all metal. I also don't like the plastic because although it may very well be, it doesn't remind me of quality, gets ragiddy and poor looking when put under more harsh environments such as farm life. So it's just a personal thing...

I didn't know CZ did a non poly Rami. I'll have to look that up. Thanks!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Check out the Kahr MK9. About the same size of their PM9, but overall more reliable. The one I used had a great trigger and was very accurate. The owner says that it runs 100%.

The Kahr is the only truely small metal 9mm I can think of. Slightly larger are the other Kahr versions, along with the EMP from Springfield, the S&W CS9, and the small 9mm from STI.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How about the Springfield EMP 9mm or .40cal ?
http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=137
This is the one my wife wants and will get I am sure. The .40cal is all steel and the 9mm is alum framed. Theres about 6ozs in weight difference. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally settled in on a Sig 226 9mm which is their service size 9mm and I think it's quite carry-capable.. Their 229 is slightly more carry-capable and the 239 is very carry-capable. Especially the SAS version. I'd LOVE to have one for a carry gun.. $$ ch-ching.

Awesome metal-frame pistols, but not cheap.. They're pricey.. However, I found a CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) Sig that pulls it closer to your budget range though still over it in the $500's up. Better than $800's though for a new one. But the CPO's can be in fabulous shape, and mine shoots like a dream.. CPO's are very available. 

Also there are lots of non-CPO (just used) P6's or 225's.. Those are single-stack older version Sigs that have a lot of law-enforcement turn-in guns in the used market, and those are VERY affordable.. Trick is, they're single-stack which means less round capacity, BUT they're thinner as result for easier carry and smaller hands.

The grip on my high-capacity 226 is very comfortable to me.. You'll need to hold one to see if it fits.. If so, I'd guess most Sig 9mm's would be close to that in their hi-cap guns. The 226 is also lighter than the 229 though it's a larger gun.. stamped slide vs machined slide on the 229.. Both I'd guess equally durable.

Sig, CZ and Beretta where I guess my top three metal-frame guns to consider in a semi-auto. In grip size, I thought (opinions vary), the Beretta 92FS was the larger grip (and too big for your purposes), then Sig, then CZ, but all were fairly close, just shaped differently.. You'll need to hold them to tell what you like. In the CZ's, I really dug their compact models, just didn't see any locally available to check out.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Brenainn said:


> I know this is like asking what the best color in the world is, but I am not finding what I want and was hoping someone could mention things that I may have over looked...
> 
> I need a very reliable and DURABLE all around metal framed 9mm for everyday farm carry. I am a small female, so smaller framed is better. Can someone recommend a good one? I am more of a 1911 person, but want to get like I said a 9mm to carry around the farm. NO polys, no revolvers, no other calibers.
> 
> ...


Budget $30 for a Fobus paddle holster. With a paddle, you can put on and take off the holster w/o drawing your gun.

Budget $20 for Breakfree CLP and a boresnake to maintain your gun.

With $350 remaining, your choices are limited. Given your post, I'm assuming you don't have someone knowledgable handy to help you choose a handgun, so avoid used.

With your 9mm, reliable, metal and compact requirements, the only recommendation in your price range would be a new Stoeger Cougar. This is the exact same gun as the Beretta Cougar that sold for about $700 new and is even made on the same tooling. Only, it is now available in the low $300s under the Stoeger brand. All the accessories for the Beretta Cougar fit the Stoeger... because it is the same gun.


----------



## Brenainn (Mar 19, 2008)

babs said:


> I finally settled in on a Sig 226 9mm which is their service size 9mm and I think it's quite carry-capable..


Yeah, I actually have one. It's nice, but still a bit too big girth wise. It's not a killer, but just doesn't fit 100%.

I suppose when I meant small, I was thinking girth size because I actually like full sized rather than compact. Sorry if I wasn't clear about that folks.

I also tried out a Kahr MK9, but didn't like it's snappiness and also had HORRIBLE malfunction problems on the particular one I shot. And NO, I WASN'T LIMP WRISTING IT!:smt076

submoa,
I've got holsters, I've got boresnakes, and I have experience, etc. - I shoot competitively for heavens sakes! I was just hoping for some suggestions that I may have overlooked. This will be just a fun, cheap gun for hopefully not much more than $400 for the gun ONLY. I know it's hard to find all metals in that range, but at least I'll know what to keep an eye out for as far as deals go!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

submoa is correct. The equipment which these were made on by Beretta was purchased by Stoeger and are simply cheaper due to the different name and they're now imported from Turkey I believe. I got a really good deal on mine, the prices were raised a week after I got mine. The magazines that came with it are even Italy Beretta mags. It's the same gun, and a great gun. I would definitely recommend it.

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Brenainn said:


> submoa,
> I've got holsters, I've got boresnakes, and I have experience, etc. - I shoot competitively for heavens sakes! I was just hoping for some suggestions that I may have overlooked. This will be just a fun, cheap gun for hopefully not much more than $400 for the gun ONLY. I know it's hard to find all metals in that range, but at least I'll know what to keep an eye out for as far as deals go!


$400 vs $350 doesn't widen your choices except maybe for used, given your expertise. I still stand by my recommendation of the Stoeger Cougar. Its a proven design and an amazing deal for new.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sig P239.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

falshman70 said:


> Sig P239.


Brenainn, I agree with above..

If going from your 226's 1.5" width down to 1.2" would be adequate for less "girth", among the other dimensional differences.. Especially since you're already familiar with the Sig actions, but like your 226, I'll bet it blows the budget.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Brenainn said:


> I am just into having that weight and balance. I like to feel something there when I am shooting. I am more steady and feel more confident with an all metal. I also don't like the plastic because although it may very well be, it doesn't remind me of quality, gets ragiddy and poor looking when put under more harsh environments such as farm life. So it's just a personal thing...
> 
> I didn't know CZ did a non poly Rami. I'll have to look that up. Thanks!


Just to clarify something, a Glock or HK will outlast any aluminum or steel frame in harsh environments. Simply because it cannot rust, tarnish, dull, and doesn't show scratches easy.

I'd check into the used market and see what you can find. Gunbroker.com may be a good start. The smaller model SIGs would be my target if I could find them in that range.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If I had to choose a gun meeting your requirements, I would buy used. These would be my top 3 choices in no particular order. All are metal framed, 9mm, and single stack mags (for grip circumference).

Any S&W 39 series. More specifically, a 3913. Even more specific, a Lady Smith 3913 (they're really cool looking).

A Sig P6/225. Buds has them for $325 delivered. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411534870

A Walther P1/P38. Great gun, and can be found for around $300 in great shape.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

It is kind of an off the beaten path choice but the Star BM appears to fit your criteria. All steel, thin, 9mm accurate, reliable, and only about $200. Looks and works much like a 1911, no grip safety but it does work with a cocked and locked system. Only drawback is the sights are kind of poor.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if you've already considered a Browning HP, not so much small, but it sure is thin. If you like the 1911, it might fit the bill.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

There are several metal 9mm compact guns that are good quality, such as the Witness Force Compact, Parausa makes an all metal DAO 1911 called the PDA, Kimber also makes one. I think Bersa allso has a metal compact. If you are extremely lucky you may be able to find a Star Firestar or Firestar Plus. I had one of these and regret selling it, it was one of the best shooting compact 9mm's if ever seen. Mine was the Firestar Plus in the Starvel finish, single action, with a factory 13rd mag. I've seen a few on "Gunbroker".


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Having worked on a feed lot in Iowa I must disagree with the, "plastic" guns. I think that material may be more of an advantage than disadvantage. Drop a metal gun into silage and remove it a week later it will probably be pitted all over but I would think that the polymer would fare better.

Just my two cents from a mid-west boy.


----------

